# Powerlifters diet



## Straight30weight (Aug 16, 2018)

What does the diet look like for the modern day powerlifter? What foods, calories/macros, etc for gaining strength?


----------



## Iron1 (Aug 16, 2018)

Seafood diet. They see food, they eat it.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 16, 2018)

Depends. Are you cutting or gaining for a weight class, when do you compete next, what block of training are you in.

Generally speaking though it's a seafood diet like Ron said.


----------



## snake (Aug 16, 2018)

I personally feel it doesn't matter if you're a BBer or PLer. You body needs the same amounts to grow and perform so feed it what it needs. I don't think your macros should change if you're intending on growing.

Now before some PLer gets his panties in a bunch and give me the, "We don't care about growing muscles like a BBer", lets stop and think what moves all the damn weight; muscle. Fat is not going to contract, pull on tendons and move a joint; not happening. And BBers are some strong SOB's. they just don't train the same way and therefore may not have the super bench that a PLer does but make no mistake, they are far from weak.

Play with your fats and carbs if you want to change your body weight and stay within striking range of your weight class. Think like a 181er and less like a 275er. What I'm trying to say here is a gram of protein really doesn't care if it's going to your quads for a massive squat or to your biceps for a set of big guns.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 16, 2018)

snake said:


> I personally feel it doesn't matter if you're a BBer or PLer. You body needs the same amounts to grow and perform so feed it what it needs. I don't think your macros should change if you're intending on growing.
> 
> Now before some PLer gets his panties in a bunch and give me the, "We don't care about growing muscles like a BBer", lets stop and think what moves all the damn weight; muscle. Fat is not going to contract, pull on tendons and move a joint; not happening. And BBers are some strong SOB's. they just don't train the same way and therefore may not have the super bench that a PLer does but make no mistake, they are far from weak.
> 
> Play with your fats and carbs if you want to change your body weight and stay within striking range of your weight class. Think like a 181er and less like a 275er. What I'm trying to say here is a gram of protein really doesn't care if it's going to your quads for a massive squat or to your biceps for a set of big guns.



Every PL is a closet bodybuilder.


----------



## Straight30weight (Aug 16, 2018)

I don’t buy that they eat everything. Maybe an Eddie Hall or someone like that but I don’t believe Dan Green or Lilliebridge just eats everything. I do believe that bodybuilders are strong, there’s no doubt about it. 

But if you were lifting simply for the love of picking as much up and putting it back down, and didn’t want to become a complete fat slob, but continue to get stronger, what would it look like? High carbs for energy? 1g of protein per pound of lean mass, or more? Where do fats play a role? Let me try a different example. I enjoy lifting. A lot. I enjoy lifting heavy. I’m happy with my current weight, but I’d like to continue getting stronger. I don’t really want to put on much more fat though, I’m ok with where I’m at currently bf% wise. So that being said, what should I be eating?


----------



## andy (Aug 16, 2018)

a dude from which im buying AAS , (he is also sponsored) he told me his secret... he eats everything he wants. 3m.out or 2w.out he can have beer or a cake!! while im eating leafs and tuna for straight 4month when I prep. wtf.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 16, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> I don’t buy that they eat everything. Maybe an Eddie Hall or someone like that but I don’t believe Dan Green or Lilliebridge just eats everything. I do believe that bodybuilders are strong, there’s no doubt about it.
> 
> But if you were lifting simply for the love of picking as much up and putting it back down, and didn’t want to become a complete fat slob, but continue to get stronger, what would it look like? High carbs for energy? 1g of protein per pound of lean mass, or more? Where do fats play a role? Let me try a different example. I enjoy lifting. A lot. I enjoy lifting heavy. I’m happy with my current weight, but I’d like to continue getting stronger. I don’t really want to put on much more fat though, I’m ok with where I’m at currently bf% wise. So that being said, what should I be eating?



I don't know what you mean by "they"

You asked and "they" answered. Don't call us liars lol


----------



## Dbolitarian (Aug 16, 2018)

Sounds stereotypical 
Cough cough 
Haha


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 16, 2018)

Mac Donald's


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 16, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> I don’t buy that they eat everything. Maybe an Eddie Hall or someone like that but I don’t believe Dan Green or Lilliebridge just eats everything. I do believe that bodybuilders are strong, there’s no doubt about it.
> 
> But if you were lifting simply for the love of picking as much up and putting it back down, and didn’t want to become a complete fat slob, but continue to get stronger, what would it look like? High carbs for energy? 1g of protein per pound of lean mass, or more? Where do fats play a role? Let me try a different example. I enjoy lifting. A lot. I enjoy lifting heavy. I’m happy with my current weight, but I’d like to continue getting stronger. I don’t really want to put on much more fat though, I’m ok with where I’m at currently bf% wise. So that being said, what should I be eating?



Really the answer to this question is not about what they eat but about how much do they eat. If you don't want to gain weight then limit your intake to what you need to maintain. That's it.

You also shouldn't base what you should do on what Dan green does. You aren't him and just because it works for him doesn't mean it will work for you.  I mean the guy is basically a centaur. Genetically he is a freak show.

Typically higher carb diets work best because what you do is highly anaerobic. Thanks gonna be your primary energy source.  But you gotta just play around with different methods to find what's gonna be best for you.


----------



## Straight30weight (Aug 16, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> I don't know what you mean by "they"
> 
> You asked and "they" answered. Don't call us liars lol


Lol homeboy above said “they see food, they eat it”.


----------



## Straight30weight (Aug 16, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Really the answer to this question is not about what they eat but about how much do they eat. If you don't want to gain weight then limit your intake to what you need to maintain. That's it.
> 
> You also shouldn't base what you should do on what Dan green does. You aren't him and just because it works for him doesn't mean it will work for you.  I mean the guy is basically a centaur. Genetically he is a freak show.
> 
> Typically higher carb diets work best because what you do is highly anaerobic. Thanks gonna be your primary energy source.  But you gotta just play around with different methods to find what's gonna be best for you.


I only mentioned Dan because he’s insanely strong and in phenomenal shape. I’d have a hard time believing he just eats anything. I’d love to see what a typical day of eating is like for him. But yeah, I wasn’t comparing myself to him, I’m way taller lol.


----------



## Straight30weight (Aug 16, 2018)

andy said:


> a dude from which im buying AAS , (he is also sponsored) he told me his secret... he eats everything he wants. 3m.out or 2w.out he can have beer or a cake!! while im eating leafs and tuna for straight 4month when I prep. wtf.


So let me ask this-how does he look?


----------



## German89 (Aug 17, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> I only mentioned Dan because he’s insanely strong and in phenomenal shape. I’d have a hard time believing he just eats anything. I’d love to see what a typical day of eating is like for him. But yeah, I wasn’t comparing myself to him, I’m way taller lol.


Dont foeget about ben pollack. I dont know if youd count jijumufu as a powerlifter? Hes pretty ****ing aesthetic. Mark bell changed his diet.. and switched to bodybuikding. Dr. Deadlift... list goes on


----------



## Metalhead1 (Aug 17, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> I only mentioned Dan because he’s insanely strong and in phenomenal shape. I’d have a hard time believing he just eats anything. I’d love to see what a typical day of eating is like for him. But yeah, I wasn’t comparing myself to him, I’m way taller lol.



I've read many interviews, and q&a's, and he says basically the same thing evwrytime. High protein, and high carbs. He cuts down on fats and carbs to make weight close to his meets.

It would be nice to see what he eats day to day. He's mentioned burritos, and I believe I saw his name associated with the vertical diet.


----------



## Jin (Aug 17, 2018)

Metalhead1 said:


> It would be nice to see what he eats day to day. He's mentioned burritos, and I believe I saw his name associated with the vertical diet.



Thats nothing special. I eat my burritos vertically.


----------



## German89 (Aug 17, 2018)

Jin said:


> Thats nothing special. I eat my burritos vertically.


Lmfaooo.. fukking, eh!!!


----------



## German89 (Aug 17, 2018)

Maybe do some mountain dog dieting? 

There is another pioneer of powerlifting. If i didnt mention him already.  John meadows.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Aug 17, 2018)

Jin said:


> Thats nothing special. I eat my burritos vertically.



Clever.....


----------



## Straight30weight (Aug 17, 2018)

German89 said:


> Dont foeget about ben pollack. I dont know if youd count jijumufu as a powerlifter? Hes pretty ****ing aesthetic. Mark bell changed his diet.. and switched to bodybuikding. Dr. Deadlift... list goes on


That’s what I’m getting at, modern day powerlifters aren’t giant fat guys anymore. I know Mark Bell doesn’t compete anymore and has basically adopted the keto diet, but what about the rest of the powerhouses that look great? What do their diets look like?


----------



## German89 (Aug 17, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> That’s what I’m getting at, modern day powerlifters aren’t giant fat guys anymore. I know Mark Bell doesn’t compete anymore and has basically adopted the keto diet, but what about the rest of the powerhouses that look great? What do their diets look like?


Mark did go keto. But since hes switched to bbing, hes added some carbs back in. 

As far as ben, i dont know. Im sure youd find something on eliteFTS.  That guy is on a whole other level.


----------



## German89 (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## BrotherJ (Aug 17, 2018)

German89 said:


>



God he's ****ing inspiring. The intensity he has in the gym is savage.


----------



## German89 (Aug 17, 2018)

BrotherJ said:


> God he's ****ing inspiring. The intensity he has in the gym is savage.



Yes he is. And hot as fukk


----------



## German89 (Aug 17, 2018)

My man. Lucky charms <3 my preworkout meal with nonfat greek yogurt.


----------



## German89 (Aug 17, 2018)

So. OP. As you see ben, pretty much says. Do what works for you.  

You may have to get a little fatty, to pack on muscle, then lean out, maintainnnn, and slowly work back up.  Its a ****ing process. You will not get there over night. Itll take you a good 2 to 3 years to work on your strength and, your "look".


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 17, 2018)

German89 said:


> Maybe do some mountain dog dieting?
> 
> There is another pioneer of powerlifting. If i didnt mention him already.  John meadows.



John Meadows is a pioneer of powerlifting?


----------



## Straight30weight (Aug 17, 2018)

German89 said:


> So. OP. As you see ben, pretty much says. Do what works for you.
> 
> You may have to get a little fatty, to pack on muscle, then lean out, maintainnnn, and slowly work back up.  Its a ****ing process. You will not get there over night. Itll take you a good 2 to 3 years to work on your strength and, your "look".


I’ll have to watch it after work. I know for me, eating shit tons of food definitely drives up my strength. However, it also drives up my waist line! I’d like to find a middle ground for me. Maintain my current weight/bf%, and still keep bringing up my lifts.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 17, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> John Meadows is a pioneer of powerlifting?



Yes. The Meadows Row has been added as a 4th lift to get a total...


----------



## Metalhead1 (Aug 17, 2018)

Questions #12 and #13 for diet


----------



## German89 (Aug 17, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> John Meadows is a pioneer of powerlifting?


Lol. To me. Yes.


----------



## German89 (Aug 17, 2018)

Metalhead1 said:


> Questions #12 and #13 for diet


Ill have to give this a watch later


----------



## German89 (Aug 17, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> I’ll have to watch it after work. I know for me, eating shit tons of food definitely drives up my strength. However, it also drives up my waist line! I’d like to find a middle ground for me. Maintain my current weight/bf%, and still keep bringing up my lifts.


Maybe some low intensity cardio?


----------



## Straight30weight (Aug 17, 2018)

German89 said:


> Maybe some low intensity cardio?


Perhaps. Usually when I focus on strength I cut out any cardio, I should probably add that back in


----------



## Straight30weight (Aug 17, 2018)

German89 said:


> Ill have to give this a watch later


It was very informative


----------



## silvereyes87 (Aug 29, 2018)

Did anyone mention poptarts?


----------



## German89 (Aug 29, 2018)

silvereyes87 said:


> Did anyone mention poptarts?


Lucky charms for this girl!!


----------



## Jin (Aug 29, 2018)

German89 said:


> Lucky charms for this girl!!



You can stop now. You win. I’m fully enamored.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Aug 29, 2018)

German89 said:


> Lucky charms for this girl!!



Lucky charms raisin nut bran and frosted mini wheats are the only cereals I can enjoy lol


----------



## Straight30weight (Aug 30, 2018)

silvereyes87 said:


> Did anyone mention poptarts?


I’m bout that life


----------



## Chillinlow (Aug 30, 2018)

When i was my biggest it was eat everything good , burgers pizza potatoes swallow with Some good beers. Repeat daily


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Aug 30, 2018)

Chillinlow said:


> When i was my biggest it was eat everything good , burgers pizza potatoes swallow with Some good beers. Repeat daily



Thats exactly what I’m doing haha


----------



## German89 (Aug 30, 2018)

Jin said:


> You can stop now. You win. I’m fully enamored.


Lmfao..

Soo... you wanna have a bowl of lucky charms, smoke a ciggie, have a huge cup of coffee, hit some deadlifts or something?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 30, 2018)

German89 said:


> Lmfao..
> 
> Soo... you wanna have a bowl of lucky charms, smoke a ciggie, have a huge cup of coffee, hit some deadlifts or something?



Newports and cocoa pebbles had me anabolic af


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Aug 30, 2018)

German89 said:


> Lmfao..
> 
> Soo... you wanna have a bowl of lucky charms, smoke a ciggie, have a huge cup of coffee, hit some deadlifts or something?



Jin wants to hit something alright.. but being the ninja he is.. he might have already and you just didn’t know it! :32 (19)::32 (18):


----------



## German89 (Aug 30, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Newports and cocoa pebbles had me anabolic af


Lmfao. Right.. im a Marlboro girl.  I hate them. I want my Canadian cigs but, oh well. 

I like coco puffs as well.

I mix my lucky charms with nonfat plain greek yogurt and splenda. So good.  The marshmallows get this sogginess to it that just melt in your mouth.. oh gosh. Is it 630 yet? I need my cereal fix


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 30, 2018)

German89 said:


> Lmfao. Right.. im a Marlboro girl.  I hate them. I want my Canadian cigs but, oh well.
> 
> I like coco puffs as well.
> 
> I mix my lucky charms with nonfat plain greek yogurt and splenda. So good.  The marshmallows get this sogginess to it that just melt in your mouth.. oh gosh. Is it 630 yet? I need my cereal fix



I had unzipped my pants and was grabbing the tissues and lotion and then saw Splenda in there. Lost it.


----------



## German89 (Aug 30, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> I had unzipped my pants and was grabbing the tissues and lotion and then saw Splenda in there. Lost it.


Lmfao. Oh well. Sorry?


----------



## Jin (Aug 30, 2018)

German89 said:


> Lmfao..
> 
> Soo... you wanna have a bowl of lucky charms, smoke a ciggie, have a huge cup of coffee, hit some deadlifts or something?



We'll have the smoke after we bite each other's callouses off


----------



## German89 (Aug 31, 2018)

Jin said:


> We'll have the smoke after we bite each other's callouses off


Lmao... i was going to mention that but, i didnt want to creep everyone out ahahah


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 3, 2018)

Chillinlow said:


> When i was my biggest it was eat everything good , burgers pizza potatoes swallow with Some good beers. Repeat daily


Depending on your definition of biggest, I’m the same way. The problem is my appetite must outweigh my lifting, as I always just get fat. Strong, sure, but I just pile on fat.


----------

